# Southeast US Furs



## SageHusky (Nov 15, 2006)

when is ther, if any convention for furs in the southeastern USA?


----------



## TheLostWolf (Nov 15, 2006)

FWA, Feb 16-17
Atlanta, GA...


----------



## goat (Nov 16, 2006)

hot          lanta


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 16, 2006)

any others out there? i live in the southeast as well and must know of such things for future reference. also what does FWA stand for anyway? i might try to go to that if i can convince my dad that furs are cool. he knows what i like but not what it is. anyway i ask cuz my birthday is feb 14 and if i could go that would make an excellent B-day present. (yes, yes i'm a valentines boy)

so tell me sage what part of the southeast are you from?


----------



## SageHusky (Nov 16, 2006)

Titusville, FL ^^ near Kennedy Space Center


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 16, 2006)

pensacola FL near downtown. no actual landmarks aside from the civic center and the 3 mile bridge to gulf beach.


----------



## goat (Nov 16, 2006)

columbus georgia


----------



## Sukebepanda (Nov 16, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> also what does FWA stand for anyway?



Furry Weekend Atlanta


----------



## Corootai_Dolphin (Nov 16, 2006)

if it counts i live in Tampa,florida just past USF


----------



## SageHusky (Nov 16, 2006)

my sister works at busch gardens ^^


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 17, 2006)

Atlanta, GA (GA Tech campus) ftw


----------



## SageHusky (Nov 17, 2006)

is there a site that can help me make a fursuit? I might make my huskytaur for FWA


----------



## Lobo Roo (Nov 17, 2006)

Montevallo, Alabama! And hoping to come to FWA.


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 17, 2006)

SageHusky said:
			
		

> is there a site that can help me make a fursuit? I might make my huskytaur for FWA



http://www.omnifur.org/ftutorial.php (good number of links here, some are dead and require a bit of retyping)

Actual Address for Fursuit.org FAQ (link is incorrect on omnifur.org):
http://www.fursuit.org/wiki/doku.php?id=fursuit (very expansive in information)

May have information about -taur style suits (centaur, though it's not long)
http://www.fursuit.org/wiki/doku.php?id=fursuit:alternate


----------



## Corootai_Dolphin (Nov 17, 2006)

heheh coolness! good luck on the fursuit for your taur character. i hope you upload pics of it when you're done. *smiles softly*


----------



## SageHusky (Nov 17, 2006)

well if I get money for materials and such, as well as some ideas I most certainly will go through the whole process ^^
my dad does stained glass, so he's good with shapes


----------



## Corootai_Dolphin (Nov 19, 2006)

nice! if you want i'll ask around the tampa furs and see if anyone wants to work on the fursuit for you. i'm not sure if most of them do it. but i do know at lease one of them has made one before and has done one for someone else.


----------



## lupinehowler (Nov 19, 2006)

SageHusky said:
			
		

> when is ther, if any convention for furs in the southeastern USA?


Rocket City Fur Meet, Huntsville, AL Memorial Day weekend ( May 25 - 27, 2007). Home of the best hospitality suite in all of fandom.


----------



## wildbilltx (Dec 1, 2006)

Pawpet Megaplex - Outstanding con put on by members of the Funday Pawpet Show.

March 2-7
Wyndham Jacksonville Riverwalk
Jacksonville FL
http://ppmp.info/mp06/

I hope to go to FWA, MP and RCFM next year...fingers crossed!


----------



## lupinehowler (Dec 1, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> what does FWA stand for anyway?



From what I've been hearing from other furs around here about it, it HAS to be: Furries With Attatude.

:lol:


----------



## FuzzWolf (Dec 2, 2006)

Well, since no one's put this URL here yet:
www.furryweekend.com 

That's Furry Weekend Atlanta's website, which is perfect for the fur who said his birthday was Valentine's Day since the convention runs from Feb. 16 to 18. 

Fuzzy


----------



## wolf_roo (Mar 18, 2007)

A little late...but there is the Mephit Furmeet in Memphis, Tennessee, during Labor Day Weekend.


----------



## parrothead529 (Apr 14, 2007)

wildbilltx said:
			
		

> Pawpet Megaplex - Outstanding con put on by members of the Funday Pawpet Show.
> 
> March 2-7
> Wyndham Jacksonville Riverwalk
> ...



Ooh, one in J-ville!  This is awesome, I must try to go to this next year seeing how I allready missed it this year


----------



## BloodRedFox (Apr 14, 2007)

About 2 months late... but still I wish I could have gone  (I live in Georgia).


----------



## Kismet (May 3, 2007)

I live in Florida (Daytona Beach area), and seemed to have missed any nearby Cons this year...

Not that I've ever been to one. I don't know if I'd want to go to my first one alone, anyway.


----------



## Sukebepanda (May 3, 2007)

I'm in the southeast! The florida panhandle to be exact (the part below AL and GA) I've never met another 'fur' that's in this general area, and I dont think I ever will. This is no man's land <=)


----------



## horsedreamer (May 6, 2007)

There are so many FL furs!

I'm in Blacksburg, VA, which is probably more mid-Atlantic, but there's about 10 of us here who hang out on weekends (esp. Fridays). PG until 10, party starts thereafter.


----------



## Jekkal (May 6, 2007)

wolf_roo said:
			
		

> A little late...but there is the Mephit Furmeet in Memphis, Tennessee, during Labor Day Weekend.



Are you nuts? That's Dragon*Con Weekend!

ATL fur, btw.


----------



## Xanthe (May 8, 2007)

Ok you SE Furries. How about RCFM at the end of May?


----------



## Xanthe (Jun 7, 2007)

The LA Furs are trying to come up with a convention in the New Orleans area.


----------



## SheppyPuppy (Jun 7, 2007)

I live in Clermont, Florida. 

I was also wondering about Southeast US cons...

Not that I'd go, I mean, I wouldn't want to go by myself. =/


----------



## Xanthe (Jun 7, 2007)

You would not be alone, there would be many other furs at a convention.... Plus it is cool because there is a chance that you can meet up with some of the furs that you talk to and meet new furs.... Awesomeness.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 7, 2007)

I pray to god I have the money for when that comes around. I live in Mulberry, FL.


----------



## Xanthe (Jun 8, 2007)

I make updates about it in my journal on FA.


----------



## awesomeoppossum (Jul 24, 2007)

I live a little north of Memphis TN. There's nobody around here i know of.


----------

